# Solved: Can I replace spacebar key with other key..?



## sg09

Spacebar of my Logitech keyboard is not working. Presently i'm working with on-screen-keyboard. But this is a very tedious job... 
Is there any way to use other less used key (right winkey, home key, page up/down key etc)...? Or is there any way to associate a hotkey combination to work like spacebar..? please help me.. I don't want to purchase a new keyboard for a single defect.. :up:


----------



## Jack Hackett

Perhaps a good clean of your keyboard would help, remove all the keys and remove and obstructing debris, replace keys in their correct positions


----------



## babba46

There is another way to get around you spacebar issue. With the numlock key pressed, hold the alt key and press 255. This should leave a space.


----------



## Gulo Luseus

you could try contacting Logitech if its still in guarantee- if not, it might be worth a try anyway. You dont say which kboard- if its a macro one such as a G15, you may be able to set a macro key to spacebar


----------



## Compiler

What you need is a keyboard re-map program.

You don;t want to use a HOME or other strange key as this would effect typing abilities quite a bit.

If you remap, do it to the right ALT key.

Keyboards are cheap... $15~25. The $6 ones are really not worth it. HP makes a fine $15~20 basic keyboard.


----------



## sg09

thats a good trick Babba46.. thanks... but is there any other way..?
Jack I was not able to open the keyboard... don't know why..!!


----------



## sg09

Dear Gulo Luseus, currently I'm not in home, so not able to check the model no or guarantee period.. but i'd purchased 1.5 yr back..


----------



## sg09

Dear Compiler, thanks for ur suggestion... I have downloaded MapKayboard 1.1, a free keyboard re-map program. probably it will work..


----------



## sg09

MapKayboard worked... thanks...


----------



## Compiler

You can also have fun with the program by totally randomizing the keyboard of a friends computer 

I used such a (built in) program on my Amiga to try and use a Dvorak keyboard rather than QWERTY... it makes so much more sense, but with some programs and using QWERTY everywhere else, I ended up going back (80s keyboards were TOUGH and were made to be pulled off).

It sucks that Dvorak never took off, especially in 80~90s as computers were faster than typwriters. yes, the QWERTY keyboard *WAS* designed to slow down the typist to prevent typewriter jams.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dvorak_Simplified_Keyboard


----------



## sg09

hey..!! is there any keyboard mapping software for ubuntu? 'coz i have to install ubuntu along with windows...? or can i run mapkeyboard using wine?? but mapkeyboard requires .net framework 2.0 or above.


----------



## Compiler

I'm sure theres dozens of keymappper programs for linux and it should over-ride wine.

But seriously, plan on replacing the keyboard. $15~30. They don't make them like they used to  Mine was made 12 years ago... its not even a PS/2 connector type. Its heavy (by todays standards), solid and tough. It'll be funny... my keyboard *IS* the only PC part I've keep for the past 8+ system upgrades... from Win95 to Windows7


----------



## sg09

12 years..!!! thats great...!!! old is gold...


----------



## sg09

yah..!! i guess i should replace this, because it affected my typing speed very badly.. x-(


----------

